# 2010 Ohio 16pt. Big Buck!



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Took this Buck out of Pickaway Co. Ohio on 10/24/10 during an afternoon hunt.

16pt. Non-Typical
19" Inside Spread
Green Score: 174 3/4
Dressed Out: 230lbs.

This is my third season in this area. I have taken a 128; 138 0/2 and this large buck. All on private land. 

It certainly has been a "GREAT" season for me. Seen several deer and let many of them pass. All my hunts were afternoon hunts. I like the warmer tempatures for me. Not crazy about the cold.

http://www.bowhuntingohio.com/forum/ohio-brusier-smack-t14550.html


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice one

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments on my buck. I'm out of central Ohio; Pickaway Co. This particular hunt appeared to be special right off the bat. I took pictures, video and a few deer. I primarily hunt alone, which makes it a challenge to multitask when many deer are in the area. I did manage to take 40 minutes of video. The video itself shows a 6pt; 8pt; 10pt or more and the pictures of the ones I took.

*16pt Ohio Bruiser short story...*

The area had several new fresh large rubs (6-8&#8221; in diameter trees) and scrapes (6 total) from my previous hunt 2 weeks prior. Approximately 5 minutes before sunset, I heard him rubbing on some trees on the way down the bean field hedge. As he reached his large scrape (25 yrds. away), he proceeded to hit my little corn pile. He then stepped out into the bean field, which was my best window, right at my 40yrd marker. I busted him as he stood perfectly broadside, &#8220;through and through&#8221;. He ran another 40yrds into the bean field and crashed. I knew he was big, but I wasn&#8217;t sure just how big until I recovered him. Wow!!! As you can imagine when I pulled out beans plants from his rack and the rest is history.

I finished my season in 3 afternoon hunts. I couldn&#8217;t be happier. I&#8217;ve seen many deer and let many of them pass. As my late mother would say, &#8220;patience is a virtue&#8221;. I&#8217;m looking forward to next season already. Thanks again. 


*"Last Hunt" *

This video was taken with my 8 mega pixel pocket camera that I keep with me to primarily to take pictures of the deer I harvest. I think it's been through three seasons in my back pack and it has taken some really good pictures from previous harvests. 
Basically, after several minutes of watching this beautiful 6 point buck, I decided to pull out the camera and try to make a video for my two teenage boys that are interested in archery. I have had many, many experiences with deer around me like this video shows and I've shared many of those hunting stories with them. They now get to see what I'm talking about. They thought it was "Cool". 
There were several more deer that were not video taped. I managed to take a large doe and and that very large buck!


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

very nice,id put him on the wall all day long, used to live in pickaway close to orient....good job


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Deer!


----------



## Tim Grendell (Oct 18, 2017)

Very nice,sure wood like to see him in my back yard.


----------

